# Swift Sundance 590RL



## 97229 (Jan 9, 2006)

I purchased a new Swift Sundance 590RL in 2005 55 plate) and is still under warranty. I have had Electric Faults, Most of the windows replaced, Gas regulator problems, electric entrance step playing up, the cooker rusting and door surrounds on the wardrobe splitting. At 30k you would expect better.
The vehicle is in with the dealer again and Swift refuse to replace the rusting cooker as its out of warranty. The vehicle was sold to me with a 3 year warranty (or so I thought) and I have only just found out this excludes the cooker and Fridge. They have offered me a cooker lid (that I have to fit myself ) !!!

The dealer is only interested in what they get paid for by Swift under warranty. The van has been with them *Since 25th June *and I wont see it again until *August sometime * Has anyone out there had probs with this model and how to get the problems solved.

Looks like I will be in a tent this year..cant wait.

Please advise me if you have had any Swift aftersales problems as I am fighting this all the way and would appreciate any help or advice.

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've locked this thread - getting confusing - please use this other thread:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48782.html


----------

